# Sản xuất túi bao trái cây Thanh Hà



## tuibaotraicay (17/6/22)

Cty Thanh Hà xin kính chào quý khách!

Với phương châm “ Đồng hành cùng nhà nông” cùng việc thấu hiểu được nỗi lo của nhiều bà con trong quá trình bảo vệ trái cây. Cty Thanh Hà đã nghiên cứu sản xuất và đưa ra thị trường sản phẩm túi vải bao bưởi chất lượng với độ bền cao:

- Túi vải bao bưởi dây rút

- Túi vải loại dày dây kẽm

- Túi giấy sáp trắng

Túi có chất lượng đảm bảo giúp phòng chống ruồi vàng đục trái và sâu bệnh hại, chống tia UV, chống rám nắng, độ bền cao, tái sử dụng nhiều lần.

Cty Thanh Hà liên tục tuyển đại lý trên toàn quốc với chiết khấu hấp dẫn, giá cả cạnh tranh.

Quý khách hàng quan tâm đến sản phẩm vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi:

Hotline: 0982.179.226 (hỗ trợ zalo)

Website:  Tổng kho bán buôn bán lẻ, túi bao trái cây, xốp lưới và dụng cụ nông nghiệp

Đ/c: Nghĩa Xuyên - Trung Hòa - Yên Mỹ - Hưng Yên


----------

